# Can't Join Friends Games On Bad Company 2



## heckwithu (Jul 23, 2010)

Whenever I try to join a Bad Company 2 game on xbox live I get a message that says I cannot connect to the EA servers. I tried to get around this by just inviting them into my games but that doesn't work either. I have no problems joining a quick game but not being able to play with friends is really annoying :upset:. Any suggestions?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey heckwithu and welcome to TSF.

What's your NAT status?

*Open
Moderate
Strict*


----------



## heckwithu (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't check my NAT right now because I'm away from my xbox but how could I fix it if it is on restricted?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Check out this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/xbox-live-and-nat-issues-187282.html


----------



## heckwithu (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks but I checked and my NAT isn't the problem :sigh:


----------

